# Newbie



## Guillotine (May 30, 2014)

Hey hey hey!

new guy here.  Been lifting for 4 years, but look like crap because I never found a cutting diet I could stomach. Hoping to find something that will fix that so I can keep most of the mass while digging the definition out of the fat.  I've done a couple test only runs in the past, but it's been about a year.  Time to get back on the horse.

stats:
6'2"
250lbs
too much bf%

looking to learn.


----------



## sneedham (May 31, 2014)

Welcome bro...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## brazey (May 31, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## DetMuscle (May 31, 2014)

Dont know what you mean that you could stomach but here is the one I use  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...Cutting-diet?p=3265501&highlight=#post3265501


----------



## Guillotine (May 31, 2014)

DetMuscle said:


> Dont know what you mean that you could stomach but here is the one I use  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...Cutting-diet?p=3265501&highlight=#post3265501



Thank, guys!  

DetMuscle, my problem is that most cutting diets I've found are all about eating next to nothing so I'm always hungry.  Not all of the pages showed up on my screen, but that looks like my kind of diet!  Lots of food!  One thing tho is I hit the gym in the morn, but assume that doesn't matter, right?


----------



## 1HungLo (May 31, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (May 31, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TheBluePrint (May 31, 2014)

welcome


----------



## DetMuscle (Jun 1, 2014)

Guillotine said:


> Thank, guys!
> 
> DetMuscle, my problem is that most cutting diets I've found are all about eating next to nothing so I'm always hungry. Not all of the pages showed up on my screen, but that looks like my kind of diet! Lots of food! One thing tho is I hit the gym in the morn, but assume that doesn't matter, right?



It doesnt matter when you hit the gym. Work the diet in.


----------



## TheBluePrint (Jun 2, 2014)

welcome


----------



## atmosfearless (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------

